# Fenbendazole dewormer in my tanks ( Bad and Good Experience)



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Planaria are a result of too much food.... try feeding a bit less and they should not be a problem in the future. Same with the Copepods....


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I have recently read over at Arizona Inverts that dog dewormer does have issues with killing nerites. I am sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## mach_calamity (May 26, 2009)

sorry to hear about your loss. how much did you use in your 10g? i used a little less than 1/10th of the safeguard in my 10g and it worked very well. no RCS and CRS deaths, and all the panaria and hydras were gone. i haven't had to do a second application yet.

also what kind of filter are you using? i suspect that the media in my filter (carbon and some other stuff) may have absorbed the toxicity of the fenbendazole a bit.


----------



## ShrimpMan (Apr 7, 2009)

I have an eheim 2217 running with no carbon as in the thread they said I should not use it.
As for over feeding, well I feed them once and sometimes twice a week with either a cucumber or such veggie or a quarter of an algae pallet or some other bottom feeder pallet, which usually gets consumed within an hour... just the cucumber stays in for a day and removed the other.... and for the amount of fish and shrimp and snails I have I think it ain't too much.

The real bad news now is that last night I saw one big planaria swiming around :icon_evil :icon_evil :icon_evil :icon_evil :icon_evil on my 10 g tank, and it's been just 10 days since the last application.

I am thinking of using TNT or maybe C4 this time, or maybe just give it one more shot.

Oh and yeah I used .1grams of the stuff on my 10G


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

ShrimpMan said:


> The real bad news now is that last night I saw one big planaria swiming around :icon_evil :icon_evil :icon_evil :icon_evil :icon_evil on my 10 g tank, and it's been just 10 days since the last application.
> 
> I am thinking of using TNT or maybe C4 this time, or maybe just give it one more shot.
> 
> Oh and yeah I used .1grams of the stuff on my 10G


Careful the C4 may crack the glass...:icon_eek:


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

Fenbendazole killed off several of my nerites as well, but not all as I did a water change and ceased treatement after 24 hours. Shrimp seemed unaffected.


----------

